# Stirling Engine Improved Running ... New Video!



## NickG (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd post a new video of my stirling engine up which is now running a few hundred percent better than before and I'm lost as to why! The only things I've done are use some oil from a hair trimmer on the power piston and displacer rod and use a proper cotton wick instead of an old nylon shoelace!

Engine speed must be at least 3 or 4 times greater than it was before and I can now regulate the speed depending on where on the hot cap I put the flame. It's fastest right on end.

I was thinking it may even run without water cooling now!

Nick


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nick
You must be thrilled, that's one sweet piece of work. absolutely superb, I love the sound .

Kind Regards

Malcolm


----------



## NickG (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Malcolm,

Yes I am very pleased with it, it's got a fair few mistakes and I had to improvise along the way with it but got there in the end!

It's the first meaningful thing I've made since I started with this hobby, I've made plenty of oscillating steam engines but that's about it. This is a step change with regards to the complexity of it, techniques used and precision required. Made even more pleasing by the fact that I designed it myself. 

I also love the fact that these engines are very quiet, mesmorising to watch ... my wife must think I'm mad the way I stare at it!

However, I now need to stop patting myself on the back now and move on to the next project. The plan is to do a flame licker based on Jan Ridders internal valve design then if that works, a simple internal combustion engine. Then I'll be happy and will be able to sleep much better at night without mulling things over in my head!

Thanks for the nice comments.

Nick


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks good to me as it is Nick, a one off. The water tank is a feature IMHO.

Maybe as with many engines friction was the enemy? Maybe you found just the right viscosity oil for the job? 


I have yet to build a stirling, I like to read the posts like yours as they show me where many of the issues lie. Not so good for you (stress levels etc!) but good for me ;D


Flame licker ehh! That should be interesting, many people out there comment on their running issues, have you done some post searches ? ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## NickG (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Ralph,

Thanks, that's what I did, researched stirlings for years before I finally got of my backside and made one but I think as much research as you can do will pay off. You should build one, they are very satisfying to run seeing your hard work pay off!

Flame lickers are a similar beast, I think as long as my machining is good enough, I should get it to run, then it's just tinkering with valve timing and flame parameters!

Jan Ridders has been a big help, he's done a lot of work trying to find the best timing and where the flame should be and he thinks he's found optimum positions.

Will soon see!

Nick


----------

